# Moving to Japan



## em8kate

Hi,
We might be moving to Japan, looks like we will be renting a place in central tokyo, possibly minami azabu.. Just wondering if anyone can recommend schools? I have a 2.5yr old boy who will be 3 when we come and a 5 year old. I have checked out nishimachi international school which seemed very good but just wanting some more input
Everything is so very expensive! Everything is double the price 
Thanks xx


----------



## pasturesnew

*schools etc*

Hi, been through it and know how your feeling. At the end of the day comes down to how you feel and Finances !. If you are on total EXPAT package then fees are not a problem as majority covered , if not then expect 1st year fees of 3m plus , 2m plus thereafter...Most of the Intl Schools have a bus services too again with a cost attached..Our son speaks japanese , courtesy of my japanese wife, we have opted for local japanese school, to be frank the Intl school fees in my opinion are highly inflated for what you get on the tin, however if we were to put our son into Intl School and from all the visits we did, it would be St Mary's every time !. stands out above the rest big time !!. facilities second to none and actually feels like a School !. Second choice is TIS - Tokyo Intl school purely for its friendly atmosphere....Didnt like Nishi to be honest ...but again all about how YOU feel. 

In terms of cost of living, been coming to Japan for many years, though only settled here last year, cost of living here is far better than back home in the UK, we all know the UK is a rip off right !, at least in Japan you get what you pay for, good quality and customer service second to none...

Children walking to and from school on their own as well as taking the tube - doesnt happen anywhere else in the world - speaks volumes for what still is a very clean , safe place to live..

Brit in Tokyo - Andy..


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Hi there,
I noticed your post and am curious if you have or are still planning on moving to Japan. I am in a similar situation and live in Atlanta, Georgia in the US. My husband has been living in Tokyo in our apartment in Nishi Azabu since January. My son (9 yrs) and I are still stateside waiting for school to end. I am so concerned about all the nuclear instability since the earthquake. We are actually applying to ASIJ for our son. we considered Nishi Machi also but our son is really athletic so that is why ASIJ seemed to fit us better, however, given the commute and the current climate of Japan, I am reconsidering Nishi Machi.

Let me know if you are already there or if you decided not to go.

Kathryn

I have a blog at wordpress called lostinrelocation if you want to know more about our family.








em8kate said:


> Hi,
> We might be moving to Japan, looks like we will be renting a place in central tokyo, possibly minami azabu.. Just wondering if anyone can recommend schools? I have a 2.5yr old boy who will be 3 when we come and a 5 year old. I have checked out nishimachi international school which seemed very good but just wanting some more input
> Everything is so very expensive! Everything is double the price
> Thanks xx


----------



## Kathrinjapan

*Hello from US*

I hope you don't mind me contacting you. My name is Kathryn and I and my 9 yr old son are supposed to be moving to Japan. My husband was relocated this past January and everything was a go. However, given everything that has happened and continues to happen, I am scared to bring my son to live in Tokyo. How are you and your family doing? Your advice was very helpful and insightful. We have actually applied to ASIJ, but I am now reconsidering to a closer school. I would very much appreciate your opinion. I know my husband is desperate to have us come out. We were planning on moving overseas in August, but now I don't know.


Kathryn
Atlanta, GA




pasturesnew said:


> Hi, been through it and know how your feeling. At the end of the day comes down to how you feel and Finances !. If you are on total EXPAT package then fees are not a problem as majority covered , if not then expect 1st year fees of 3m plus , 2m plus thereafter...Most of the Intl Schools have a bus services too again with a cost attached..Our son speaks japanese , courtesy of my japanese wife, we have opted for local japanese school, to be frank the Intl school fees in my opinion are highly inflated for what you get on the tin, however if we were to put our son into Intl School and from all the visits we did, it would be St Mary's every time !. stands out above the rest big time !!. facilities second to none and actually feels like a School !. Second choice is TIS - Tokyo Intl school purely for its friendly atmosphere....Didnt like Nishi to be honest ...but again all about how YOU feel.
> 
> In terms of cost of living, been coming to Japan for many years, though only settled here last year, cost of living here is far better than back home in the UK, we all know the UK is a rip off right !, at least in Japan you get what you pay for, good quality and customer service second to none...
> 
> Children walking to and from school on their own as well as taking the tube - doesnt happen anywhere else in the world - speaks volumes for what still is a very clean , safe place to live..
> 
> Brit in Tokyo - Andy..


----------

